# 1966 gto Full quarter panels?



## crxnug (Aug 15, 2013)

Im looking for quality full quarter panels for a 1966 GTO . does anyone know if and who sells these, i see any help would be much appreciated


----------



## Pinion head (Jan 3, 2015)

There are no reproduction full 1/4's for '66 or 67 Pontiac A body 2 doors. 

For decades, those in such a need have sourced full 1/4's off western parts cars. 
There seems to be a TON of '66 projects coming out of the woodwork, maybe AMD will get on board and pursue reproducing some high quality reproduction full 1/4's. Unfortunately, AMD is probably the only concern I have any faith in reproducing anything close to correct high quality sheet metal for muscle era vehicles. We shall see, in the meantime, keep an eye peeled for cutoff full 1/4's. Have delivered or shipped quite a few full cutoff 1/4's over the years, just not '66's.


----------



## Gambitt (Dec 8, 2015)

What about this: 1966 67 GTO LeMans Hardtop LH Full Quarter Panel Reproduction Each | eBay

I need one myself, what is involved in making a 67 qtr fit a 66?

Sounds like the full-blown 66 quarter is almost ready for release.

Gambitt


----------



## Gambitt (Dec 8, 2015)

No one has any experience with these full reproduction quarters? As many people are in need of quarters, I expected someone would have already tried them by now.


----------



## Gambitt (Dec 8, 2015)

Dynacorn is the company making the new full quarters. Looks like a 67 is all that will be offered. I understand it isn't too difficult making a 67 quarter fit a 66. Can anyone give me any insight into this? I believe you just have to cut some off of the 67 quarter, but I am not for sure.

I contacted NPD last week and they said they will be stocking them soon.


----------



## Pinion head (Jan 3, 2015)

difference in 1/4's between the two years is in the rear bumper area.


----------



## Gambitt (Dec 8, 2015)

Looking over pics, I thought it was the top rear of the quarter. The 66 has a tail panel that comes up a lot higher than the 67. So it is only at the area where it meets the bumper?


----------



## Thunderbolt13 (Oct 31, 2017)

*Anybody find 66 Full Body Quarter Panels yet??*

:eek2:


----------



## DTM (Oct 25, 2007)

When I looked at a repo quarter the body lines were off. Tried to find a "western" one to no avail. Ended up patching the bottom (with a repo patch) and putting the work into the original.


----------



## M1Lover (Nov 29, 2017)

I just bought this car yesterday, a '66 GTO, and the new repro quarter panels are included. I do not know the source. When I get the car (pile) moved, I'll look for manufacturer info on them. H.


----------

